# Side Event Image Generators



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 18, 2020)

Does anybody know of a browser image generator for Square-1, Clock, Megaminx, Pyraminx, or Skewb? Basically like a visualcube for side events. I am hoping to make algsheets for them, and I need images. Alternatively, if you know of any other way to generate images for any of these events, I would like to know.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

I think this will do


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 18, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I think this will do


Is there a way make specific algs, and not generate scrambles, and can I change the image style?


----------



## semiprime799 (Aug 18, 2020)

Scrambler unminified - Pastebin.com


Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




pastebin.com





unminified source found by googling "aktalgoritm"

the function kiir is probably what you should check out.

edit:

nvm... you can just steal their CSS and build your own XML and everything should look OK.

Basically:
* include scrambler.css from that page in your html file as a style sheet.
* build the images you want out of HTML


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Is there a way make specific algs, and not generate scrambles, and can I change the image style?



don't know.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 18, 2020)

semiprime799 said:


> Basically:
> * include scrambler.css from that page in your html file as a style sheet.
> * build the images you want out of HTML


Can you explain this in more detail, I don’t get any of this lol


----------



## Q-- (Aug 18, 2020)

semiprime799 said:


> Basically:
> * include scrambler.css from that page in your html file as a style sheet.
> * build the images you want out of HTML


This is great if they were making a website with algs, but I’m guessing that it’s just to make PDFs or a google doc/sheet and they just want to be able to easily make the images, then copy and paste.
I know Squanmate has a good alg visualizer that could use, so that knocks square-1 out of the way. Not sure why you’d have alg sheets for clock, but the clock simulator on ruwix(? I think) has a good visual and you could just set it up to the case you want. For megaminx, pyraminx and skewb I’m not sure, maybe you could copy images from algsheets that are already out there?


----------



## Tabe (Aug 18, 2020)

Use CSTimer's image preview to generate the base images and then just color them the way you want using Photoshop or GIMP or whatever.


----------



## ProStar (Aug 18, 2020)

https://roudai.github.io/MegaminxImageEditor/ for megaminx and this for squan ( the squan one works like visual cube)


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> https://roudai.github.io/MegaminxImageEditor/ for megaminx and this for squan ( the squan one works like visual cube)


How do you change the alg for megaminx?


----------



## ProStar (Aug 19, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> How do you change the alg for megaminx?



You have to put in each sticker


----------



## effperm (Feb 18, 2021)

this is good for sq1
this is also good for skewb but its in an exploded view and notation is done in the UFL corner for some reason
for pyra idk just make your own lol
i use this and just draw out the pyra and fill in the colors


----------

